# Dir. of Safety and Security: St. Anselm College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Director, Safety & Security
Institution:
*Saint Anselm College*

Location:
Manchester, NH

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/06/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Level:* Management

*Position Type:* Full Time

*Description*

Saint Anselm College, a private, liberal arts college in the Benedictine tradition, is seeking a Director for Campus Safety & Security. The Department of Campus Safety & Security is responsible for providing a safe and secure environment for the students, employees, residents and visitors of the college. The director is responsible for the overall operations of the department, with duties that include recruitment, retention and supervision of safety officers; planning and administering departmental budget; managing and coordinating building security systems, campus parking control system, campus fire systems, emergency operations; and working collaboratively with Director of Physical Plant, Dean of Students, law enforcement agencies, fire protection and EMS personnel.

*Qualifications*

A Bachelor's degree in a relevant field along with 7-10 years related experience.
Must have broad base of knowledge related to law enforcement and security methods and procedures, including investigation of accidents, criminal acts, other emergency situations, and familiarity with relevant criminal and civil laws. 
Requires good knowledge of fire prevention, first aid, building security, emergency procedures, along with excellent administrative, personnel, interpersonal and budgeting skills. 
_Successful candidates will be able to assist the college to further its strategic goals for institution-wide diversity and inclusiveness. _

Job Location

Manchester, NH

*Application Information*
Contact:
Saint Anselm College

Online App. Form:
https://www.paycomonline.net/v4/ats/web.php/jobs/ViewJobDetails?job=19750&clientkey=30A23EE96915A908A71287CC941312E5

The successful candidate will be able to assist the College to further its strategic goals for institution-wide diversity and inclusiveness.
Apply through Institution's Website
© Copyright 2019 Internet Employment Linkage, Inc.
View Employer Profile
Save to your Organizer
 Email a Friend 
*Institution Overview*

Institutional Profile
Current Openings
Saint Anselm College website
Advertisement
*Create your free job search account*

Receive new jobs by email
Post your resume/CV
Track your applications


----------

